# Prime minus ?



## sagsal (Apr 7, 2009)

Will we ever see the days again of variable mortgage that are prime minus 1 or less?


----------



## OnlineHarvest (Apr 6, 2009)

sagsal said:


> Will we ever see the days again of variable mortgage that are prime minus 1 or less?


Sure, when prime is a lot higher.


----------

